# Second TV hook up with Dishnetwork receiver?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm hooking up a Dish 622 dual tuner receiver at my Dad's house. EVERYTHING over there is a challenge. While it should be simple whnever I get within the vicinity of his house it turns into a debacle. 

Anyway, I want to use the RF out and combine it with his OTA antenna. I tried it last night but it's all fuzzy. I'm going to rewire it all since 40 different people have worked on his wiring over the years. I just need to know what parts I need to achieve my goal of getting OTA HDTV and standard def dish on the modulated channel. 

Thanks!!
Joe


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't only if you can still use diplexers/signal combiners with new satellite equipment?!? 

Can you just run the arial to the back of the TV and run HDMI from the box to the TV?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Curious, your thread title indicates that you’re trying to connect two TVs to a single Dish receiver, but your post gives no indication of that?

Regardless:


cruzmisl said:


> Anyway, I want to use the RF out and combine it with his OTA antenna.


Why would you do that? Assuming you’re trying to get local channels on the TV, from what I can see on line the 622 has an input for an OTA antenna. Any reason why you didn’t just use that?

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with Wayne. Just connect the OTA antenna to the antenna input on the 622. It's been a long time since I've used an antenna but, I think with it hooked up to the antenna input on the receiver it will pass the OTA signal through the modulated output to TV2. You do know that the second T.V. will not get an HD signal from the 622.


----------

